# Wo bekommt man einen Server?



## black_hunter (26. Januar 2006)

hi,
ich habe mir überlegt einen Java Chat zu proggen, und wollte mal Fragen wo ich einen server kaufen kann, weil einen Server auf dem PC nicht gut ist, weil dann der PC Tag und Nacht an bleiben muss, deshalb möchte ich mir einen Server kaufen, ich danke euch schonmal für die hilfen

MFG Markus


----------



## Johannes Postler (26. Januar 2006)

Du willst dir extra für einen kleinen Java-Chat einen Server kaufen? Wenns bei dieser Anwendung bleibt, dann tuts der alte Computer im Schrank locker.
Soll der Server irgendwo gehostet werden oder bei dir zu Hause stehen? Wenn er gehostet werden soll, dann erkundige dich doch bei einem der unzähligen Hoster. Ich würde dir allerdings zu einem Managed Server raten, dh. die Firma erledigt die Sicherheitstechnischen Sachen für dich.
Ansonsten: Server gibts zB. bei Chiligreen.at etc. (einfach mal googlen)
Aber nochmals: für einen kleinen Java-Chat brauchst du weder einen richtigen Server im Rechenzentrum, noch musst du dir dafür einen Server (Hardware) kaufen.


----------



## Sinac (26. Januar 2006)

Ich würde dir auch UNBEDINGT wenn überhaupt zu einem managed Server raten, du scheinst dich noch nicht so gut in dem Bereich auszukennen, und dann ist ein Root-Server tötlich, im schlimmsten Fall nicht nur nur für dich, sondern auch für andere Server...


----------

